# I assume it's ok to post up not for profit nights... Birmingham 17th November



## stuff_it (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds pretty good tbf.


----------



## Addy (Oct 3, 2012)

I personally know Pilgrim and Digitally Mashed (they never fail to deliver choons), and with Vinyl Junkie & Jaytee there too it sounds like a top night.


----------

